# What song is in your spirit right now?



## gn1g

I have "mighty to save" going on in my head and spirit for the last week.  I could listen to it all day.

I _*can't wait*_ to see who God will save soon


----------



## Belle Du Jour

I Belong

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fU0pK85Xp9g


----------



## Successfulmiss

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQGJdTpMUcU

*Hosanna* _always makes me cry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## stephluv

Break Every Chain- its been on my spirit for there is Power in the name of Jesus


----------



## AtlantaJJ

"Carry Me" - by Josh Wilson.  I'll add a link when I get back to my desk!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jZmBQn_018

*Josh Wilson - Carry Me Lyrics*

I try to catch my breath
It hasn't happened yet
I'm wide awake in the middle of the night scared to death
So I prayed God, would You make this stop
Father please hold on to me, You're all I've got

Carry me, carry me, carry me now
From my sinking sand to Your solid ground
The only way I'm ever gonna make it out
Is if You carry me, carry me, carry me now
God carry me, carry me, carry me now

Jesus calm my heart
Come near me please
Lord don't let these worries get the best of me
Oh I believe, that You're still here with me
Cause You meant what You said when You said You'd never leave

Carry me, carry me, carry me now
From my sinking sand to Your solid ground
The only way I'm ever gonna make it out
Is if You carry me, carry me, carry me now
God carry me, carry me, carry me now

Carry me
God carry me
Carry me
God carry me

I'm at the end of myself
I know I've got nothing left
Feels like I'm stuck in the valley of the shadow of death
And I've been down here so long
I just can't find my way out
Oh God I don't stand a chance
Unless You carry me now
God carry me now

Carry me, carry me, carry me now
From my sinking sand to Your solid ground
The only way I'm ever gonna make it out
Is if You carry me, carry me, carry me now
God carry me, carry me, carry me now

Carry me now
Carry me now
Carry me now
Carry me now​
Sent from my iPhone 6S


----------



## gn1g

stephluv said:


> Break Every Chain- its been on my spirit for there is Power in the name of Jesus


 

Who are these songs by?  

I like tasha cobb Break Every chain.


----------



## Rae81

Turning around for me by veshawn Mitchell

sent from my galaxy


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Precious Jesus hold my hand.


----------



## MrsHaseeb

Israel Houghton - So Come

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sLM0FqAqjgs&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Come Lord Jesus!


----------



## sweetvi

Israel Houghton 

Jesus at the center

Kristen Stanfill

 One Thing Remains


----------



## sweetvi

AtlantaJJ 

Love that song!!!!!  Carry me carry me carry me now


----------



## Laela

That song ALWAYS moves me...yes....




Successfulmiss said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQGJdTpMUcU
> 
> *Hosanna* _always makes me cry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## LifeafterLHCF

I really like this song.

Restoration-David Bryner
http://youtu.be/_rKLMO0IcJ8


----------



## HappywithJC723

Awesome by Pastor Charles Jenkins. I love this song!


----------



## ree.denise

Take me to the King.


----------



## songbird8

"one thing remains" - passion worship

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TItyYhfwClM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## sweetvi

songbird8


That's my songgg!


----------



## songbird8

sweetvi said:


> songbird8
> 
> That's my songgg!



yyyeeeesss! that song has been on my heart for some time now


----------



## ms.mimi

*Thou, Oh Lord 
*In case link doesn't work http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y284YvkYrZo


Many are they increased that troubled me
Many are they that rise up against me
Many there be which say of my soul
There is no help for him in God

But Thou, oh Lord are a shield for me
My glory and the lifter of my head
Thou, oh Lord are a shield for me
My glory and the lifter of my head

Repeat

I cried unto the Lord with my voice
And he heard me out of His holy hill
I laid me down and slept and awaked
For the Lord sustained, for he sustained me

Thou, oh Lord are a shield for me
My glory and the lifter of my head
Thou, oh Lord are shield for me
My glory and the lifter of my head

Repeat Twice
For Thou oh Lord are a shield for me
My glory and the lifter of my head
Of my head
My head
Based on Psalms 3:1-5


----------



## Successfulmiss

ms.mimi That song helped me to get free of some demonic oppression I was suffering at the time!


----------



## LoveisYou

Never would have made it


----------



## gn1g

i've heard a song twice and do not know the name of it and it feels like fire shut up in my bones I must find out the title and artist immediately!  

the dj here in dallas plays songs that no one has ever heard of but the music is beatiful.  i think the song i am looking for is a hip hop christian gospel version of i'll fly away or One of these days.  this is gut wrenching.


----------



## southerncharm

"TELL ME HOW LONG" -THE CANTON SPIRITUALS (LIVE IN DC), I know so old school right(lol), I have to listen to it on YouTube a few nights a week.


----------



## ItsMeFre

Staying In Your Will- by Men of Standard


----------



## closertomydreams

It's Turning Around For Me...don't know the artist but love the song!


----------



## Laela

I've been enjoying this song of late ... (subtitles incl) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJXAU1U7vmA


----------



## EssenceOfBeauty

10,000 reasons by Matt Redman.


----------



## RaeShouna

closertomydreams said:


> It's Turning Around For Me...don't know the artist but love the song!



Vashawn Mitchel. I also love his "Nobody Greater"


----------



## BrandNew

My Soul Loves Jesus - Kurt Carr http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jLGoWnyIlnY


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Laela said:


> I've been enjoying this song of late ... (subtitles incl)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJXAU1U7vmA


 

I love her dancing


----------



## gn1g

I finally found the song that I feel in love with a few days ago. . .

My hope is in Glory by Ethan Kent, he is from dallas and this is his first single.  I love it!


Now I have another song in my spirit and Yolanda Adam plays it every morning on her show.  I think it might be called "better is one day" by a female artist.  I really like that song too.  ::


----------



## sweetvi

Laela.     Like the dancing.........


----------



## LVLY210

God has smiled on me - Jessica Reedy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yuwCBVb9kw


----------



## Laela

That's my girl Zaza... love her!




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I love her dancing





sweetvi said:


> Laela.     Like the dancing.........


----------



## gn1g

The new music songs that I am really really loving are "*abide" by Lexi * and *My Hope Is In Glory by Ethan Kent*

Yesterday I had a rough day, received some bad news and just had all sorts of strange things going on that were not good.  However I took it in stride and as I was on my way out of the house that evening God dropped a song in my spirit "*Everyday by Darwin Hobbs"*I could hear the words "It's gonna be alright, It's gonna be alright I know that everthing comes rain or shine it's gonna be alright" that's 1 of the zillions of reasons I love the lord.  Everything that concerns me concerns him.  Hallelujah!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

You are everything!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzAZ8O5KUjU


----------



## Laela

----------------------------


----------



## LovingLady

I woke up this morning thinking about this song:

There is none like you


----------



## stephluv

I just cant give up now...Mary Mary


----------



## JaneBond007

A secular one...."I Can't Make You Love Me."  It even applies to Jesus...He can't make us love Him...how his heart longs for us...we just can't fathom that love fully...some reject it totally.


----------



## gn1g

God has spoken to me thru secular music many times.


----------



## Successfulmiss

*I give myself away*  by _William McDowell_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ha3JbND1Sqg


----------



## S.O.S.

Never be the same - Shana Wilson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=465oXQegB2k


----------



## stephluv

S.O.S. said:


> Never be the same - Shana Wilson
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=465oXQegB2k


 
@S.O.S Thank you for this..i enjoyed hearing it! Its how i've been feeling all year


----------



## gn1g

serious spiritual warfare song 


Break every chain this song is deep in my spirit this morning.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6ncg2pLYks 
"I know there is power in the name of Jesus to break every chain."


----------



## BrandNew

Give Me You - Shana Wilson http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uC0UHJagWNE


----------



## Successfulmiss

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzvnqAAt_t0

_Victory by Yolanda Adams _


----------



## LovingLady

Handel Messiah Hallelujah


----------



## fifi134

I went to bed and woke up this morning with this hymn: "Praise to the Lord the Almighty". 

This is my favorite line in the song: 

'Ponder anew, what the Almighty can do!'


----------



## BrandNew

William Murphy - God Chaser http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PJ3odkS574


----------



## Nice & Wavy

"Some May Trust in Chariots"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vErGIaf-T_M


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Laela

I'm very happy to say that Spirit of Praise volume's volume 1 2 and 4 is now on iTunes and volume 2 will be added in the next few days, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4YPXXxAXnU

Igama LikaJesu


----------



## Laela

Thank you, sis!!!!





Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Laela
> 
> I'm very happy to say that Spirit of Praise volume's volume 1 2 and 4 is now on iTunes and volume 2 will be added in the next few days, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Laela

Iwanthealthyhair67... I got some of the tunes; I've not yet gotten the DVD...  Did  you find it?

https://twitter.com/TeezyBayBay/status/304591094820265984


----------



## Nice Lady

One song that touches the heart is "It Is Well With My Soul." Almost like the phrase posted in emails "I hope all is well," a child of God with a support system will ALWAYS BE FINE. Here's a link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxbXeOsbZ50


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Laela said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67... I got some of the tunes; I've not yet gotten the DVD...  Did you find it?
> 
> https://twitter.com/TeezyBayBay/status/304591094820265984


 
I'm so excited about my new music purchases

Laela I emailed Spirittunez about purchasing the DVD but they haven't responded yet...I will keep you posted.


----------



## gn1g

oh how wondrous by John P kee. 

hear lately I have been having praise and worship concerts every night at home.  5 songs in heavy rotation, when they are not physically playing, they are going on in my spirit.  My spirit is just leaping for joy, I love the Lord and He is wondrous!


----------



## Laela

Thank you! 

I'd love to see one of those concerts live one day, SOP or Joyous Celebration... God willing..

gn1g.. my apologies for the thread interruption... those songs are what I'm listening to now. 




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I'm so excited about my new music purchases
> 
> @Laela I emailed Spirittunez about purchasing the DVD but they haven't responded yet...*I will keep you posted.[/*QUOTE]


----------



## mrselle

Greater Is Coming

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOfbomJQZQw


----------



## BrandNew

mrselle said:


> Greater Is Coming
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOfbomJQZQw



I'm working on a dance for this song and I don't know how I'll get through it.. Greater is coming!!!


----------



## mrselle

BrandNew said:


> I'm working on a dance for this song and I don't know how I'll get through it.. Greater is coming!!!



I'm still trying to get over the fact that a fifteen year old is singing like that.  She is on fire.


----------



## sweetvi

Could not stop playing this after church today...the words are powerful!

Enjoy Ladies......

OCEANS by Hillsong United
VERSE
You call me out upon the waters
The great unknown where feet may fail
And there I find You in the mystery
In oceans deep my faith will stand

CHORUS
I will call upon Your Name
And keep my eyes above the waves
When oceans rise
My soul will rest in Your embrace
For I am Yours and You are mine

VERSE
Your grace abounds in deepest waters
Your sovereign hand will be my guide
Where feet may fail and fear surrounds me
You've never failed and You won't start now
BRIDGE
Spirit lead me where my trust is without borders
Let me walk upon the waters
Wherever You would call me

Take me deeper than my feet could ever wander
And my faith will be made stronger
In the presence of my Saviour

FINAL CHORUS
I will call upon Your Name
Keep my eyes above the waves
My soul will rest in Your embrace
I am Yours and You are mine

http://youtu.be/7QR2KGmL50k


----------



## blazingthru

I am your song by Jonathan nelson
http://youtu.be/sodf_0nmdBo

Awesome. I love it when my daughter and her group sings it.  sounds exactly like original group.


----------



## proudofmynaps

Daryl Coley- he that dwelleth

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DFhXWpGlx1s


----------



## LiftedUp

Tasha Cobbs- There is Power in the name of Jesus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vjlpg9i2Bg


----------



## Laela

Just had to come back to tell you: I love Hillsong but first time hearing this one and I'll tell you, chica... that song really lights up the atmosphere. Played it a few times yesterday ...




sweetvi said:


> Could not stop playing this after church today...the words are powerful!
> 
> Enjoy Ladies......
> 
> OCEANS by Hillsong United
> VERSE
> You call me out upon the waters
> The great unknown where feet may fail
> And there I find You in the mystery
> In oceans deep my faith will stand
> 
> CHORUS
> I will call upon Your Name
> And keep my eyes above the waves
> When oceans rise
> My soul will rest in Your embrace
> For I am Yours and You are mine
> 
> VERSE
> Your grace abounds in deepest waters
> Your sovereign hand will be my guide
> Where feet may fail and fear surrounds me
> You've never failed and You won't start now
> BRIDGE
> Spirit lead me where my trust is without borders
> Let me walk upon the waters
> Wherever You would call me
> 
> Take me deeper than my feet could ever wander
> And my faith will be made stronger
> In the presence of my Saviour
> 
> FINAL CHORUS
> I will call upon Your Name
> Keep my eyes above the waves
> My soul will rest in Your embrace
> I am Yours and You are mine
> 
> http://youtu.be/7QR2KGmL50k


----------



## Nice Lady

Miracle Maker by Kim Walker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd7TtJiuNqE


----------



## HWAY

I'm Changing by William Murphy III
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGBjWsf-X3I


----------



## Successfulmiss

*Well Done*_ By Detrick Haddon_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-abFh8_kICg


----------



## Successfulmiss

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWfOo_fDwIs

*It's Gonna Rain!!!!!! *Throw Back Sunday! Rev Milton then covered by Marvin Winans in 2008

*Rain on us Jesus*


----------



## Itsmytime

William McDowell "I Won't Go Back"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT2mV4AQUv8


----------



## Itsmytime

Successfulmiss said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWfOo_fDwIs
> 
> *It's Gonna Rain!!!!!! *Throw Back Sunday! Rev Milton then covered by Marvin Winans in 2008
> 
> *Rain on us Jesus*



I did not know he remade one of my all time favorite songs.  The lead singer sounds like the same lady on the original track.


----------



## sweetvi

Laela said:


> Just had to come back to tell you: I love Hillsong but first time hearing this one and I'll tell you, chica... that song really lights up the atmosphere. Played it a few times yesterday ...


 
Laela

Isn't it powerful?  I love when her voice changes..whoo! Tears


----------



## sweetvi

Itsmytime said:


> William McDowell "I Won't Go Back"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT2mV4AQUv8


 

Itsmytime


Thanks! Jamming to this song now  ..I won't go back ,won't go back....


----------



## Laela

I love this song!



Itsmytime said:


> William McDowell "I Won't Go Back"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT2mV4AQUv8


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Take my life and let it be consecrated Lord to Thee.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HU9Pi4g_3No


----------



## LongTimeComing

Hillsong United- Oceans


----------



## blazingthru

http://youtu.be/qzxPCGIYq2o

Lord, I lift my voice in praise to You
For the love You placed inside of me
Lord, I give my life, my heart and soul to You alone

And with every breath that comes from me
Will flow Your mercy and Your grace
Proclaiming love and liberty for all who have an ear to hear

And Your love stirs faith and hope in me
And Your grace brings power to set this sinner free
And Your blood pours joy into my life
Jesus, You gave it all for me

 JESUS YOU GAVE IT ALL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7PE9jyDTzo

Jesus your all I Need!
Jesus, You're all I need
You're all I need
Now I give my life to You alone
You are all I need

Jesus, You're all I need
You're all I need
Lord, You gave Yourself
So I could live

You are all I need
Oh, you purchased my salvation
And wiped away my tears
Now I drink Your living water
And I'll never thirst again

For You alone are Holy
I'll worship at Your throne
And You will reign forever
Holy is the Lord


----------



## LiftedUp

Make me a Channel of your Peace - Susan Doyle's version

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGHOtR-v4yQ


----------



## Successfulmiss

*Marvin Sapp*!!!

_You are God alone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upRU-_Xv4Rc

Thirsty_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNkrZsrV1sM


----------



## gn1g

*It's Working* by william Murphy 
this song feels like an ice cold glass of water on 120 degree day. Feels good. I am just soaking in it and letting it take over every negative thought I ever thunk.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgpQ39Q6190

http://www.rhapsody.com/#artist/william-murphy/album/god-chaser

EVERYTHING is working for my GOOD! yes Lord.


----------



## BrandNew

More than A Conqueror by Judith Gayle http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ljavxm2E13Q


----------



## Highly Favored8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqVbQyGXZAg

I medtiate on this verse-

"I’m blessed, I’m blessed
Blessed to be a blessing
I’m blessed, I’m blessed
Living in the overflow
Living in the overflow
Living in the overflow"


Read more: ISRAEL & NEW BREED - MORE THAN ENOUGH LYRICS


----------



## Laela

*SECRET PLACE* by Bridget Blucher... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz-QzInNiXU


----------



## Nice Lady

This song helps me to stand strong in faith and remember the devil is full of bluff: "Still Believe" by Kim Walker Smith: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kzsy_wdzWNw

Kim Walker-Smith Still Believe album is a great worship CD!


----------



## Choclatcotton

Bless your name, by Derrick Bull Hallelujah !hallelujah! hallelujah !


----------



## Successfulmiss

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awtPSl6zFNU

The Storm is Over Now!!! Kirk Franklin & Family


----------



## BrandNew

Oh How We Love You - Preashea Hilliard http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiB-CQp9Vxc


----------



## BrandNew

On repeat today... Lay It Down - Troy Sneed http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxfnDKVX9g4


----------



## gn1g

this thread has created a wonderful playlist for me.

keep 'em coming ladies.  I love to worship the Lord.


----------



## Successfulmiss

http://youtu.be/hPKvKwIZUCM

*Cece Winans Waging War*


----------



## virtuenow

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwrym0y0gd4 
Ngcwele Ngcwele SoMandla AFM Westgate Assembly Choir


----------



## Jobwright

Lord Keep Me Day By Day by the Caravans


----------



## ItsMeFre

You Hold My World In Your Hands - Israel Houghton


----------



## AtlantaJJ

Your Love is Like a River - Third Day!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JsLk-Prtsn0&feature=plcp


> Lyrics:
> Oh, oh, oh, ooh, oh, oh, oh
> Your love is like a river flowing from my heart
> 
> When this cruel world tears us apart
> Your love is like a river flowing from my heart
> When sharpened words have left their scars
> Your love is like a river flowing from my heart
> And it's overflowing and showing us all
> How deep and how wide is your love
> 
> It never stops, it rages on
> Your love is like a river flowing from my heart
> 
> When I am tired and so afraid
> Your love is like a fire that will light my way
> When darkness falls and my vision fades
> Your love is like a fire that will light my way
> And it's always burning and stirring my soul
> To love you and love you much more
> 
> It never stops or ever fades
> Your love is like a fire that will light my way
> 
> Oh, oh, oh, ooh, oh, oh, oh
> It's never gonna stop
> Oh, oh, oh, ooh, oh, oh, oh
> It's flowing from my heart
> 
> Oh, oh, oh, ooh, oh, oh, oh
> It's never gonna fade
> Oh, oh, oh, ooh, oh, oh, oh
> Your love will light my way
> 
> When all my strength and hope is gone
> Your love is like a rock that I am standing on
> 
> Oh, oh, oh, ooh, oh, oh, oh
> It's never gonna stop
> Oh, oh, oh, ooh, oh, oh, oh
> It's flowing from my heart
> Oh, oh, oh, ooh, oh, oh, oh
> It's never gonna fade
> 
> Oh, oh, oh, ooh, oh, oh, oh
> Your love is like a river flowing from my heart
> Your love is like a fire that will light my way
> Your love is like a rock that I am standing on
> Your love is like a river flowing from my heart


----------



## sisters248

Lord we are waiting by Tamela Mann
Omg I just love this song!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85b7LfIdc3k


----------



## LiftedUp

Fred Hammond - No Weapon 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzAkMvK1Ljw


This song is really lifting my spirit up today.  Enjoy


----------



## Nice Lady

Kim Walker-Smith Yield My Heart (Live)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Sav1FJ_cYE


----------



## sweetvi

Nice Lady said:


> This song helps me to stand strong in faith and remember the devil is full of bluff: "Still Believe" by Kim Walker Smith: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kzsy_wdzWNw
> 
> Kim Walker-Smith Still Believe album is a great worship CD!


 

Nice_lady

love it


----------



## Nice Lady

sweetvi said:


> Nice_lady
> 
> love it





Nice Lady said:


> This song helps me to stand strong in faith and remember the devil is full of bluff: "Still Believe" by Kim Walker Smith: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kzsy_wdzWNw
> 
> Kim Walker-Smith Still Believe album is a great worship CD!



Thanks, great reminder! God is good!


----------



## gn1g

the lifter of my head by Byron Cage.

which is psalms 3.  This song has comforter me in the midst of my enemies raging


----------



## momi

How Excellent is Your Name!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3w1S5xbeSO0


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

momi said:


> How Excellent is Your Name!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3w1S5xbeSO0


 


I love this song!

Hallelujah!!!!!!!!!!

Name above all names, how excellent is your name in all the earth!


----------



## gn1g

^^ beautiful worship song.

I was reading my devotional this morning, in which it said, a specific prayer request is like asking God to turn on the light in just your house but praise and worship will turn the lights on in the entire neighborhood and much faster.  Yes ladies he dwells in the midst of his people.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24apOa9CZuU


----------



## Incognitus

*"Lay It Down" by Jaci Velasquez*

[Verse:]
I've been lookin' till my eyes are tired of lookin'
Listenin' till my ears are numb from listenin'
Prayin' till my knees are sore from kneelin' on the bedroom floor
I know that you know that my heart is achin'
I'm running out of tears and my will is breakin'
I don't think that I can carry the burden of it anymore
All of my hopes and my dreams and my best laid plans,
Are slowly slippin' through my folded hands

[Chorus:]
So I'm gonna lay it down
I'm gonna learn to trust You now
What else can I do
Everything I am depends on You
And if the sun don't come back up
I know Your love will be enough
I'm gonna let it be, I'm gonna let it go,
I'm gonna lay it down.

[Verse:]
I've been walkin' through this world like I'm barely livin'
Buried in the doubt of this hole I've been diggin'
But You're pullin' me out
I'm finally breathin' in the open air
This room may be dark but I'm finally seein'
There's a new ray of hope, and now I'm believin'
That the past is past, and the future's beginning to look brighter now
Oh, cause all of my hopes and my dreams and my best laid plans
Are safe and secure when I place them in Your hands

[Chorus:]
So I'm gonna lay it down
I'm gonna learn to trust You now
Oh what more can I do,
Cause everything I am depends on You
And if the sun don't come back up
You know Your love will be enough
I'm gonna let it be, I'm gonna let it go,
I'm gonna lay it down
I'm gonna lay it down
I'm gonna lay it down.​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gROBmvsW0qE


----------



## LiftedUp

Alleluia Sing to Jesus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIYpVJNIW-o

One of the reasons I love being Anglican/Episcopal


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

We fall down but we get up Donnie NcClurkin


----------



## Laela

I've been hearing this song a lot lately.. beautiful to the soul




_*Your Love is Moving*_

The hem of Your robe is where our healing lies
The wounds in Your hands are where our life resides
Your love is moving, moving among us

We're desperate to see the beauty of Your face
We're longing to know the wonders of Your grace
Your love is moving, moving among us

So we reach, we reach our hands to You
Our God, You are here and Your mercies are new
We fall, we fall in worship to You
Our God, You are here and in Your power You move

The faith in our hearts is how we welcome You
The joy in our lives is Your love breaking through
Your love is moving, moving among us



-Christy Nockels


----------



## BobbieDoll

I was literally singing Praise Him in Advance by Marvin Sapp in my head when I scrolled across this thread.


----------



## kaykari

Who sings that song that goes
"My life is not my own...to Him I belong...I give myself, I give myself away"

That one line of this song has been repeating in my head all night.


----------



## RaeShouna

^^William McDowell.....I Give Myself Away.


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

growth india arie


----------



## LiftedUp

Still on Hyfrydol but these two will be on rotation whole day today:

Crown him with many crowns: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3YJnVN6wdvI

Great is thy faithfulness: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTKIqmdfHSk


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Greater is coming Jekalyn Carr


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

this goes really blesses me, I cant get it out of my mind, I wish it was available on iTunes the short version or any version

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gin-EBSmKBE


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

this one will have you 'washed' away in tears 

"How Deeply, I Need You" - Shekinah Glory (with lyrics)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Z7Rd3Kc2kE


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

I Need More of You - Shekinah Glory w/lyrics

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kgjI5CVz8cQ


----------



## BrandNew

Kurt Carr -I've Seen Him Do It http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tx6h1U7kTT0


----------



## alexstin

Nice Lady said:


> This song helps me to stand strong in faith and remember the devil is full of bluff: "Still Believe" by Kim Walker Smith: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kzsy_wdzWNw
> 
> Kim Walker-Smith Still Believe album is a great worship CD!


Nice Lady
Really loving this song right now, along with I Yield My Heart and Spirit Break Out


----------



## remnant

Let's go let's God:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbKlET_cFZQ


----------



## Stormy

Here in Our Praise! With Fred Hammond and United Tenors.


----------



## LiftedUp

I was feeling really anxious and down today.  I listen to a couple of songs and nothing lifted my mood.  I decided to go back to basics and listened to Hyfrydol and by mid song felt better.  I went on to listen to this and it's in constant rotation, truly calmed and relaxed me:

Be still be still for the presence of the Lord - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLd9n3DfGpw


----------



## Pat Mahurr




----------



## Nice Lady

Cheneta Jones- Get There: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Q7GDcCX1qQ


----------



## blazingthru

http://youtu.be/vw19TCz1dS0


----------



## gn1g

blazingthru beautiful beautiful beautiful song 

revelation song by Susan Anthony.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

This my jam right here

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe9qRXe9yAc&list=RDOe9qRXe9yAc

Tye Tribbett - What Can I Do?

[Chorus:]
 Tell me what can I do
 Cause I can't live without
 I can't live without you
 [Repeat 3x]

 [Verse 1:]
 So here's my heart.
 Here's my mind
 I give you my soul
 Need you to take control

 Cause I've tried it
 Tried it on my own but
 what i found is
 I can't make it

 [Bridge:]
 on my own
 on my own

 I can't make it
 I can't make it

 on my own
 on my own

 I can't make it
 I can't make it

 [Chorus:]
 Tell me what can I do
 Cause I can't live without
 I can't live without you 

 on my own
 on my own

 I can't make it
 I can't make it

 on my own
 on my own

 I can't make it
 I can't make it

 [Chorus:]
 Tell me what can I do
 Cause I can't live without
 I can't live without you 

 [Vamp:]
 Oooh. Ooooh. Ooooh. Ooooh.
 Oooh. Ooooh. Ooooh. Ooooh.
 Oooh. Ooooh. Ooooh. Ooooh.
 Oooh. Ooooh. Ooooh. Ooooh.

 I can't walk without you
 I can't talk without you
 I can't sing without you
 I'm nothing without you

 I can't live without you
 I can't breath without you
 I can't be without you
 There's no me without you

 I can't walk without you
 I can't talk without you
 I can't sing without you
 I'm nothing without you

 I can't live without you
 I can't breath without you
 I can't be without you
 There's no me without you

 Tell me what can I do
 Cause I can't live without
 I can't live without you


----------



## Prudent1

_Jesus at the Center of it All_ (Israel Houghton)...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES96YsNtCHY
May have already been posted


----------



## MissyB

That Name by Yolanda Adams. I have been listening to this song since Sunday. It's been on repeat at home, on my commutes to AND from work, as well as on my lunch break and whenever it's appropriate to listen to music.


----------



## bellatiamarie

"Give Me You" by Shana Wilson... Our universal choir sang that at our state assembly this past Sunday and I must say that song blessed me incredibly... "Lord, give me you... Everything else can wait"


----------



## mrselle

Right Place by Rudolph McKissick, Jr. and the Word and Worship Mass Choir was in my spirit when I woke up this morning.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DagV6P2WrHg


----------



## Laela

* Lord, we are waiting (Speak to us now) by Tamela Mann* I'm in love with this song.


----------



## betteron2day

Break every chain by Tasha Cobb


----------



## MzRhonda

betteron2day said:


> Break every chain by Tasha Cobb



I love that song!


----------



## mymane

Cosign on break every chain by Tasha Cobbs. Power in the name of JESUS


----------



## gn1g

I have created one heavenly play list from this thread.

The message is definetly in the music.


----------



## felic1

I got just what I wanted from the Lord...for my father's funeral. I just feel great!!


----------



## gn1g

Laela said:


> * Lord, we are waiting (Speak to us now) by Tamela Mann* I'm in love with this song.


 

 I love her version of *I can only imagine*.

However I don't think it matters who sings it, the lyrics are HEAVILY HEAVILY annointed.  that song takes you right up into the throne room of GOD.


----------



## southerncharm

I listened to all 3 songs several times last night, I remembered them from back in the day.

Little Cedric & the Hailey singers
1. a perfect life
2.make us no difference
3.drive old satan away

cedric & the hailey singers are the one & only, as we know & love today as - K-CI & JOJO. (lol) , LITTLE CEDRIC IS K-CI, lead singer of all of the songs.


----------



## blazingthru

southerncharm said:


> I listened to all 3 songs several times last night, I remembered them from back in the day.
> 
> Little Cedric & the Hailey singers
> 1. a perfect life
> 2.make us no difference
> 3.drive old satan away
> 
> cedric & the hailey singers are the one & only, as we know & love today as - K-CI & JOJO. (lol) , LITTLE CEDRIC IS K-CI, lead singer of all of the songs.



WOW  this makes me so sad, how far they have come. I listen to one of the songs, must be born again. I enjoyed it.


----------



## gn1g

This song is striaght from the Throne Room of God

Oceans by Hillsong.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLqTZ07ja7g


----------



## Laela

^^Amazing... I love Hillsong. They were here, and I'd missed their concert; but I'll try to catch them again. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## southerncharm

as you can tell I'm into old school songs(lol), quartets, etc..
I found this one last yr sometimes I think it was in the spring after watching the movie BASTARD OUT OF CAROLINA, I knew right away who sung it, but I couldn't catch the name of it so of course I went on youtube and just typed a few words I heard from the song & that was it, it popped right up, I also like to listen to this almost every night.

THE STAPLE SINGERS- BE CAREFUL OF THE STONES THAT YOU THROW(1964). I also found another one of their songs I just love listening to, mavis's voice will just send chills through your body, the harmony, & the power coming from her voice, - I'M COMING HOME(1959).


----------



## Ithacagurl

Jesus at the center of it all


----------



## gn1g

Marvin Winans has one of the most beautiful annointed voices in the industry I love listening to anything by him but this particular song brings me to my knees.

I've seen you work in others and I want you to work in my. . . 

Draw me close/ Thy will be done by Marvin Winans
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rexmQ0c634
enjoy


----------



## Laela

_Farther Along._... (I'm loving the Josh Garrels version of late)... a song that never gets old.


----------



## LiciaB

Center of My Joy - Richard Smallwood

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AsRLCQg-PSc


----------



## southerncharm

remember me- the canton spirituals


----------



## sistatv

http://youtu.be/8Z7Rd3Kc2kE

Where else would I go?
What else would I do?
If I did not know You?
Oh, How deeply I need You

How deeply I need You, my Lord
How deeply I need You, my Lord
Like the desert needs the rain, I need You
Like the ocean needs the streams, I need You
Like the morning needs the sun, I need You


How Deeply I need you by Shekinah Glory

I was listening to this today as I went to go face a battle that only God could have won.  I was ready to start shouting right there in the middle of Downtown Chicago....

God is really good ya'll. I need him so desperately. I'm so grateful.


----------



## bellatiamarie

They whispered, conspired, they told their lies... God favors me!

"God Favors Me" by Hezekiah Walker featuring Marvin Sapp and DJ Rogers


----------



## Laela

This worship song is in another language..but the message is there... enjoying this today

*Thel'umoya* by Benjamin Dube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZWn9M2LM8E&list=RDepLDuPejoj8


----------



## Nice & Wavy

*Helen Baylor - "Hunger for Holiness"*
http://youtu.be/L1CpFEqxTiM

There's a silent war that's raging deep within me
My lower nature fights to dominate
My spirit man is poised and locked in battle
With the carnal side of me, I've grown to hate

The trumpet of my prayers play towards Heaven
A voice of desperation in my cry
Lord, strengthen me that I might not yield myself to sin
But keep Your righteous banner lifted high

Lord, I hunger for holiness
And I thirst for the righteousness that's Yours
That my mind would be cleansed and my spirit renewed
And this temple that You dwell in would be pure

The tempter stalks about me as a lion
Searching for the slightest sense of blood
For when the skin of my resistance is broken
He moves in swiftly to deepen the cut

The Lord of creation, hear Your servant
You understand the weakness of man
I'm counting myself crucified with Jesus
Alive to Christ and dead indeed to sin

Lord, I hunger for holiness
And I thirst for the righteousness that's Yours
That my mind would be cleansed and my spirit renewed
And this temple that You dwell in
Yes, this temple that You dwell in

Lord, I hunger for holiness
And I thirst for the righteousness that's Yours
That my mind would be cleansed and my spirit renewed
And this temple that You dwell in would be pure

Lord, I hunger
Lord, I hunger for holiness
For holiness


----------



## Magnolia85

Confidence by Tasha Cobbs


----------



## remnant

JESUS the First and the Last by Hillsong

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVlPoozmyzw&feature=c4-overview-vl&list=PL2FC22FF3A0321A98


----------



## remnant

COME TO ME Bethel music
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sY0Vz8fvIhE


----------



## gn1g

love your user name remnant


----------



## PinkPebbles

My favorite Christmas song in my spirit right now is 'O Holy Night' and my favorite verse in the song is _Fall on your knees, O hear the angels' voices...._this verse brings me to tears

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNpeztMwiXQ


----------



## Katrice

Too Close to the Mirror
http://youtu.be/o17Q6wyQ6Vk


----------



## BrandNew

Something Happens - Preashea Hilliard http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2Y_U0JM0aE


----------



## southerncharm

this too will pass- Rev James Cleveland

 what shall I do(1990)-Rev James Cleveland and the southern California community choir


----------



## PinkPebbles

What Child is This!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pc3KFjtys7g

Do You Hear What I Hear
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pGld28bJMw


----------



## sissimpson

Jesus is the reason
for the season yeah
Yes, oh yes He is!

(Santa aint got nothing on this)

Kirk and the Fam

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Leeda9X17Y


----------



## gn1g

more than a conqueror by vashawn mitchell


----------



## Sosa

I have to get up and dance to this when it plays.  Donnie McClurkin "Caribbean Medley". Brings me way back.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYp7mp-JgbM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## southerncharm

he chose me- O'Neal twins


----------



## gn1g

Sosa said:


> I have to get up and dance to this when it plays. Donnie McClurkin "Caribbean Medley". Brings me way back.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYp7mp-JgbM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


 
Yes! that entire CD was excellent LIVE in LONDON.  Love it.


----------



## Laela

Girrrrrrllllll.....   


_I am under da Rock,
Rock that's higher than I
Jehovah hide me
I am under da Rock
Go tell my enemies
I am under da Rock
Jehovah hide me
I am under da Rock_





Sosa said:


> I have to get up and dance to this when it plays.  Donnie McClurkin "Caribbean Medley". Brings me way back.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYp7mp-JgbM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## sweetvi

Hillsong  Stay and Wait
http://youtu.be/4B-cCFIp0A4


----------



## remnant

Bethel music feat Jeremy Riddle:" Fall Afresh"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VdXLM8H-xU&list=PLV0lGji3_XabzMSfINNWsTIT8DtOzSVR2


----------



## LiftedUp

Can't find a good rendition of this on YouTube but *God's spirit is in my heart*:

God’s Spirit is in my heart,
He has called me and set me apart.
This is what I have to do,
what I have to do.

He sent me to give the Good News to the poor,
Tell prisoners that they are prisoners no more,
Tell blind people that they can see,
And set the downtrodden free
And go tell everyone the news that the Kingdom of God has come,
And go tell everyone the news that the Kingdom of God has come.

Just as the Father sent me,
So I’m sending you out to be
My witnesses throughout the world,
The whole of the world.

Don’t worry what you have to say,
Don’t worry because on that day
God’s Spirit will speak in your heart,
Will speak in your heart.


----------



## remnant

It all belongs to YOU: Damita Haddon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RYjQVmR8-Q


----------



## Nice Lady

Glow by Hillsong Live


----------



## gn1g

This song expresses my mood, feeling and souls cry at the moment.  

*We thirst for you by CeCe Winans.*
I just can't seem to get close enough to God.


----------



## PinkPebbles

The praise team song 'Moving Forward' by Israel Houghton at our watch-night service and that song has been in my spirit ever since....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw1DxO_umwo


----------



## Reminiscing

PinkPebbles said:


> The praise team song 'Moving Forward' by Israel Houghton at our watch-night service and that song has been in my spirit ever since....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw1DxO_umwo



I love this song! I've had times where I had it on repeat for days. Lol!


----------



## southerncharm

commissioned-

 thank you for loving me.

 crucified with Christ.

 testify.


----------



## mbib0002

Not for a moment will you forsake me by Meredith Andrews
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08s3GKRict8&list=PLm7vLbCEOh1FedvtT9zUvqMU5PiCpzA0m


----------



## Laela

Making a Joyful noise today ...
*
Itshokwadi*







-
-


----------



## gn1g

If I can't say a word by Ann Nesby

When life is tuff, this song says it all.  every now and then it just drops in my spirit


----------



## neet4

My Soul Is Anchored In the Lord
by Douglas Miller
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENv7zIo_j9M 

Though the storms keep on raging in my life
And sometimes it's hard to tell the night from day
Still that hope that lies within is reassured as I keep my eyes upon the distant shore
I know He'll lead me safely to that blessed place He has prepared
But if the storm don't cease and if the winds keep on blowing in my life
My soul has been anchored in the Lord.

I realize that sometimes, in this life, we're gonna be tossed by the waves and the currents that seem so fierce
But in the Word of God -- I've got an anchor, and keeps me steadfast, unmoveable, despite the tide
But if the storm don't cease and if the winds keep on blowing in my life
My soul has been anchored in the Lord


----------



## Ceelo

GO GET IT! by MaryMary


----------



## southerncharm

SHIRLEY CAESAR-

 Jesus I love calling your name.

 Your next in line for a miracle.  

 One more battle to fight.


----------



## remnant

"Wanna go" Grace Williams.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qShRp71D-3c


----------



## Laela

Come and Dance to the Lord   (SA/Zim-style).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgHK-WryPRc


----------



## nerdography

"Oh Happy Day."


----------



## RaeShouna

"mercy tree" Lacey Sturm


----------



## GodivaChocolate

Oceans, Where Feet May Fail
http://youtu.be/DGRz2BJQRXU


----------



## Laela

Adding one more...

*Namata*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YInlLbRTuRI


_woooo_!


----------



## RaeShouna

^^^Nice very nice!!!


----------



## disgtgyal

Don't know if this was posted, but it's a Christian response to the song same love. 

http://m.soundcloud.com/gomrecords-1/same-love-a-response/s-k41KH


----------



## GloriousPraise

Youtuber Hassan Green's : I Wanna Be Saved (off of his 2010 project).


----------



## Miss Kane

Jonathan McReynolds - My Everything (live)


----------



## MizMoo

"I Don't Know" and "Your Love O Lord"- Third Day


----------



## Laela

*Entabeni*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydMokampeyQ


----------



## Nice Lady

The Power of Cross by Natalie Grant

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGpdRpjoxUA


----------



## Magnolia85

Its Working by William Murphy


----------



## LiftedUp

As the deer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNhkor8dJ0A

And another, "Be Still for the Presence of the Lord:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLd9n3DfGpw


My current mood and all the talk about communion have me singing this (we sing this song a lot during communion).


----------



## LoveisYou

Kim Walker 
Where You Go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oyBw_DrEv34


----------



## Nice Lady

Overcomer by Mandisa: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8VoUYtx0kw


----------



## mensa

I Can Only Imagine by Tamela Mann.

It makes me try to imagine how I will react when I finally See God The Father, God The Son, and God The Holy Ghost!


----------



## Oneprettypa

I Will Run by Freddy Rodriguez... This song ministers to my spirit and gets me right EVERY time I listen! The words are simply beautiful.


----------



## gn1g

mensa said:


> I Can Only Imagine by Tamela Mann.
> 
> It makes me try to imagine how I will react when I finally See God The Father, God The Son, and God The Holy Ghost!


 

THIS SONG HAS AN ANNOINTING ALL OVER IT!!


----------



## mensa

*Yes* by Shekinah Glory


----------



## LovelyRo

mensa said:


> Yes by Shekinah Glory



This song speaks to my heart!


----------



## ItsMeFre

At the Cross- by Hillsong


----------



## Laela

Jaye Thomas, "Beautiful Mystery" !


----------



## southerncharm

Joe Ligon & the mighty clouds of joy "live in Charleston."


jesus cares

you'll be alright

another blessing

steal away


----------



## sweetvi

HUNGRY

JOY WILLIAMS


----------



## Nice Lady

Are we allowed to put Christian songs sung by secular artists in here? I have a "hallelujah" song that I really want to post.


----------



## gn1g

yes @Nice Lady i been singing strong finish by ? Nelson for a week . . . I was born sho'nuff to win.


----------



## gn1g

mensa said:


> *Yes* by Shekinah Glory


 
Shekinah Glory is an anointed group/artist.


----------



## mrselle

"The Best Is Yet To Come" by Bishop Paul S. Morton

I was praying on Friday, took a very short nap and when I woke up this song was in my spirit.  The same thing happened again today.  Praying, took a short nap and same song is in my spirit right now.


----------



## gn1g

Abide by Lexi  been hearing it in my spirit for the past 3 days.


----------



## foxee

Shekinah Glory feat. William Murphy III: *Praise is What I Do: *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ry4IIMr3ulw


----------



## gn1g

My life is in your hands by Kirk Franklin
No matter what may come my way I know that I can take it, my life is in your hands


----------



## RaeShouna

Cry Holy by Salvador

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH Fierce using LHCF


----------



## LovelyRo

gn1g said:


> My life is in your hands by Kirk Franklin No matter what may come my way I know that I can take it, my life is in your hands



I heard this song this morning for the first time in years!!!!


----------



## curlcomplexity

Be Grateful - Walter Hawkins


----------



## preciouslove0x

Glorious - BJ putnam


----------



## Laela

Chasing You... by Jenn Johnson ... looooove this song.


----------



## LovelyRo

Oceans by Hillsong


----------



## Divine.

All4Tris said:


> Oceans by Hillsong



This song has been on repeat for me as well.


----------



## gn1g

I was in the hustle and bustle of getting to work, finally i made it to work and sat at my desk for a few minutes to settle down and realized that "*Already Here*" by  Brian Courtney Wilson  was softly playing in my spirit.  I LOVE the LORD my God.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

For Your Glory, Tasha Cobb


----------



## Tyra

All day in my spirit I've been hearing this hymn:

_Praise The Name of Jesus. Praise the name of Jesus.
He's my rock. He's my fortress. He's my deliverer. In Him will I trust.
Praise the name of Jesus._


----------



## Melaninme

Heavy in rotation is Oceans.
 Write Your Story

Hurt & The Healer


----------



## LiciaB

Asha97, I never heard Hurt & The Healer until today. Thank you so much for sharing this beautiful song! I'm going to post the lyrics.

"The Hurt & The Healer"

Why?
The question that is never far away
The healing doesn't come from being explained
Jesus please don't let this go in vain
You're all I have
All that remains

So here I am
What's left of me
Where glory meets my suffering

I'm alive
Even though a part of me has died
You take my heart and breathe it back to life
I fall into Your arms open wide
When the hurt and the healer collide

Breathe
Sometimes I feel it's all that I can do
Pain so deep that I can hardly move
Just keep my eyes completely fixed on You
Lord take hold and pull me through

So here I am
What's left of me
Where glory meets my suffering

I'm alive
Even though a part of me has died
You take my heart and breathe it back to life
I fall into your arms open wide
When the hurt and the healer collide

It's the moment when humanity
Is overcome by majesty
When grace is ushered in for good
And all our scars are understood
When mercy takes it's rightful place
And all these questions fade away
When out of the weakness we must bow
And hear You say "It's over now"

I'm alive
Even though a part of me has died
You take this heart and breathe it back to life
I fall into your arms open wide
When The hurt and the healer collide

[x2:]
Jesus come and break my fear
Wake my heart and take my tears
Find Your glory even here
When the hurt and the healer collide

Jesus come and break my fear
Wake my heart and take my tears
And find Your glory even here​


----------



## Melaninme

LiciaB

You are welcome.  I am loving this thread!


----------



## Kacie

Better - Jessica Reedy
Something out of Nothing - Jessica Reedy
Help - Erica Campbell ft. Lecrae
Happy - Tasha Cobbs


----------



## LiciaB

Every praise by Hezekiah Walker. My 3 year old was on the potty singing it at the top of her lungs lol.


----------



## Laela

^^  that's too cute...


----------



## Laela

I love Jaye Thomas worship songs...they 're powerful... "I Believe you Move" .. this one really hits my spirit.



Let the Lord deliver you from all your fears. He will lift you up Higher!


----------



## Nice Lady

"You Are My King" by Newsboys: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaPFTFvs8rQ


----------



## Miss Kane

Thank You

Lee Williams and the Spiritual QC's


----------



## gn1g

I am soaking in Grace Williams Open up the gates


----------



## LovelyRo

"Break Every Chain" by Tasha Cobb


----------



## Loving

Victor's Crown by Darlene Zschech


----------



## GodivaChocolate

Kirk Franklin, Revolution, it's my workout music!


----------



## Belle Du Jour

All4Tris said:


> Oceans by Hillsong



This one always comes up on Pandora.  Love it.


----------



## southerncharm

John P. Kee 

 I won't leave you anymore

 I know you

 Traded


----------



## sissimpson

If He did it before, He can do it again
Same God right now, same God back then


----------



## Ceelo

Andrea Crouch: "I didn't think it could be"
Tonex: "Again"
Tonex: "Make Me Over"


----------



## Miss Kane

Greater is coming
Jekalyn Carr


----------



## BrandNew

I start my day with Jamie Grace - Beautiful Day
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPy0ctqMwE0


----------



## BrandNew

Ethan Kent - Bring Us To Our Knees
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krIgwBQco2M


----------



## Laela

I enjoy the fresh, pure worship from this young woman.. I hear that song all the time on my local station.. it always uplifts my spirit when I hear it.




BrandNew said:


> I start my day with Jamie Grace - Beautiful Day
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPy0ctqMwE0


----------



## Laela

Maaaaaaaan...this sista right here> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9HWTO8vDcQ

An encouraging song for hearts who are gifted to encourage. Listening... Amein~


----------



## southerncharm

Timothy Wright- yes I'm a believer

 Greg O' Quin 'n joyful noise- I told the storm


----------



## Melaninme

Discovered this artist while attending a praise dance festival recently:

Johnathan McReynolds

You are My Everything

I'm Coming Out!

No Gray!


----------



## Enyo

The whole Nisi Dominus.  Especially Cum Dederit.


----------



## BrandNew

Asha97 said:


> Discovered this artist while attending a praise dance festival recently:
> 
> Johnathan McReynolds
> 
> You are My Everything
> 
> I'm Coming Out!
> 
> No Gray!



I love No Gray! One of my current favs.


----------



## gn1g

Johnathan McReynolds

beautiful melody awesome words. I like his music


----------



## BrandNew

'I Can Only Imagine' just came on my playlist and by the end of the song I was drowning in my tears. Whew!


----------



## LovelyRo

Coming Out Jonathan McReynolds

http://youtu.be/UsySqXzvuBw

I especially like this version!!!


----------



## Laela

*"We love your name!*" -Jaye Thomas..

love, love this deep in my soul


----------



## dede1129

Marvin Sapp "He has His hands on you"


----------



## mz.rae

Two songs:
Fred Hammond "This is the Day" 
Kierra Sheard "Indescribable"


----------



## southerncharm

none but the righteous - al green


----------



## gn1g

For a few days I could only capture one lyric of a song "expecting" and it was really bothering me. I knew the song was fast pace but I just couldn't catch it. I would've call a friend but because i only had one word and no real beat I just prayed about it. finally i heard the rest of the song in my spirit. "we are expecting you to show us your glory"

*Reveal by Myron butler.  *
Very appropriate because my entire family is falling apart at the seams, I mean it is really really bad.  The beginning of the song says "COME TOGETHER COME TOGETHER.  Been listening to the song for days now and if there was ever a time my family needed the Lord to show up it is now.


----------



## southerncharm

I'm going away-Walter Hawkins


----------



## southerncharm

don't look down on a man- the Jackson southernaires


----------



## southerncharm

vintage staples- wade in the water


----------



## whosthatgurl

Was Byron Cage's "I Will Bless the Lord". 

Now it's Michelle Williams "Say Yes."

Now the only reason for the latter, is because I just heard it last night. 

There's a lot of songs that I rotate every other day, but for the past few days it was Mr. Cage's, now Michelle's.


----------



## JulietWhiskey

"All Good Things Will Be Added Unto You."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNvaZOlI1s0


----------



## LoveisYou

Tye Tribett - What Can I Do
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe9qRXe9yAc


----------



## Christa438

"When I see Jesus/ When I get there" ... Found myself reminiscing about my grandmother today, an amazing woman-strong and so giving and sweet but no nonsense lol she didnt play... A lot of good memories from my childhood.


----------



## Topsido

Aka Jehovah - by Gabriel Eziashi

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=806260769385799


----------



## Laela

^^^ that is a beautiful song. Thanks to post it!


----------



## mamaore

Just discovered this today 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzU_jT7Y_JA

This has been my song this week 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-7M2A-J2pU


----------



## gn1g

I am going thru a rough patch right now and it has been hard to hear the voice or song of God lately but this morning i manage to hear . . . 

*At the cross, at the cross where my savior died . . . the burdens of my heart rolled away.*

A HYMN!!!!  Hymns bring about breakthroughs or so says my Bishop Jakes. So be it Lord Jesus.


----------



## Laela

I'mma go to bed on this song... it' s on replay

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxgylTQ5FoA


----------



## Laela

Surely!!





mamaore said:


> This has been my song this week
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-7M2A-J2pU


----------



## gn1g

Wait by Marvin Sapp.  Yep, I am in a holding pattern.

Marvin Sapp will be here in concert next week, I am super excited about it.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Laela said:


> I'mma go to bed on this song... it' s on replay
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxgylTQ5FoA





https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=0NFl2SE_hSs


I love Marvia Providence


----------



## futureapl

Hillong United-Oceans


----------



## Relentless

Rain On Us by Ernest Pugh - love it! love it!  love it!


----------



## gn1g

your destiny by kevin lamar. . . love love love it and it speaks volumes to my spiritman


----------



## southerncharm

all night - Alvin darling & celebration


----------



## Laela

Wait ..hold..wait...

whakinnabacchanaldat?  LOL!

Seriously.. reminds me of home. Praising Him how we know. lol


Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> https://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=0NFl2SE_hSs
> 
> 
> I love Marvia Providence




I REALLY enjoyed Sinach's "I know Who I AM"  That song is so empowering and uplifting!!


----------



## Miss Kane

I'm Coming Lord - The Canton Spirituals


----------



## PinkPebbles

_I was glad when they said to me, Let us go into the house of the Lord. Ps. 122:1_

Our God by Micah Stampley
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CURGaMZsvY


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Great is Thy Faithfulness!  The devil wants us to throw a pity party when God doesn't answer our prayers right away, but He's been faithful in so many ways and I know His deliverance is at hand.


----------



## crlsweetie912

It's Working by William Murphy


----------



## JaneBond007

Whichever one about freedom.  Dang.


----------



## PinkPebbles

Belle Du Jour said:


> Great is Thy Faithfulness! The devil wants us to throw a pity party when God doesn't answer our prayers right away, but He's been faithful in so many ways and I know His deliverance is at hand.


 
@Belle Du Jour 

Service at my church was so powerful this morning. The message reminded us not to forget what kind of God we serve. He is Sovereign, He Rules, and He Reigns. And He has given us His spirit - the Holy Spirit to empower us and to exercise Christ like authority in the earth.

I love that song "Great is Thy Faithfulness" indeed He is faithful.


----------



## LiftedUp

*Here I am Lord*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXmkhryWi2A


----------



## alyn308

Closer- Bethel Music

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iA0rGY_ig8


----------



## hairenergizer

He's Preparing Me- Daryl Coley
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WcwZO9htds
Lord Jesus I surrender and submit to you. Thank you for what it is.


----------



## stephluv

Broke me all up inside Simple words that hold weight

Watch "Fred Hammond - I Will Trust" on YouTube
Fred Hammond - I Will Trust: http://youtu.be/dKR3ESgpWiE


----------



## Pat Mahurr

Miss Kane said:


> I'm Coming Lord - The Canton Spirituals


YES! That's my jam!


Laela said:


> Wait ..hold..wait...
> 
> whakinnabacchanaldat? LOL!
> 
> Seriously.. reminds me of home. Praising Him how we know. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I REALLY enjoyed Sinach's "I know Who I AM" That song is so empowering and uplifting!!


Ooh, yes! That's my jam!



Belle Du Jour said:


> Great is Thy Faithfulness! The devil wants us to throw a pity party when God doesn't answer our prayers right away, but He's been faithful in so many ways and I know His deliverance is at hand.


 Uh-huh. That's my old school gospel jam!



hairenergizer said:


> He's Preparing Me- Daryl Coley
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WcwZO9htds
> Lord Jesus I surrender and submit to you. Thank you for what it is.


Yesss! Jammy jam, jam.


stephluv said:


> Broke me all up inside Simple words that hold weight
> 
> Watch "Fred Hammond - I Will Trust" on YouTube
> Fred Hammond - I Will Trust: http://youtu.be/dKR3ESgpWiE


Tear-jerking jam!

What? I have a lot of jams.


crlsweetie912 said:


> It's Working by William Murphy


 For this one, my daughter got the words all wrong. We were in our garden and she started singing "This is my season, for grapes, for flavor. This is my season to eat what I have grown." 

Needless to say, that's my ... well, you know.

I heard the old a cappella John P. Kee song "'There's a Lily in the Valley" yesterday, and I've been singing it ever since. Hadn't heard it in years. Feels so good.


----------



## stephluv

Amen Pat Mahurr Just keeping to your list of jams got me in a shout


----------



## southerncharm

Clay Evans - there is no failure in god


----------



## mz.rae

The Anthem by Planetshakers


----------



## stephluv

mz.rae said:


> The Anthem by Planetshakers



mz.rae I literally was singing this song earlier but didn't know whom sang it so thank you Lord for sending you to post it!! 

Hallelujah you have won the victory


----------



## mz.rae

stephluv said:


> mz.rae I literally was singing this song earlier but didn't know whom sang it so thank you Lord for sending you to post it!!
> 
> Hallelujah you have won the victory



I love that song it's so powerful!


----------



## Kacie

Juanita Bynum

I Don't Mind Waiting   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_hEiGEfm2uE
Soul Cry   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYnGc8gEWoo
You Deserve the Glory  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLseRHq-dA0
Overflow    https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSExTLVZFXc
Behind the Veil     https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zg4a0o63SIk


----------



## Miss Kane

Jonathan McReynolds - Everything

This is my anthem of PRAISE today!


----------



## PinkPebbles

William McDowell - Wrap Me in Your Arms
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qceQsAAyah0


----------



## gn1g

the Anthem by william Murphy whew if you want a visitation listen to it.


----------



## BrandNew

One of my favorite hymns:


My faith has found a resting place,
Not in device nor creed;
I trust the Ever-living One,
His wounds for me shall plead.

*I need no other argument,
I need no other plea;
It is enough that Jesus died,
And that He died for me.*

Enough for me that Jesus saves,
This ends my fear and doubt;
A sinful soul I come to Him,
He’ll never cast me out.

My heart is leaning on the Word,
The written Word of God,
Salvation by my Savior’s name,
Salvation through His blood.

My great Physician heals the sick,
The lost He came to save;
For me His precious blood He shed,
For me His life He gave.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWCgyMaWcDs

LYRICS: 

You provide the fire 

And I’ll provide the sacrifice 

You provide the Spirit

And I will open up inside 

_

Fill me up God 

Fill me up God 

Fill me up God 

Fill me up 

_

Love of God overflow 

Permeate all my soul


----------



## Divine.

They that wait - Fred Hammond

This song always makes me wanna get up and dance and praise The Lord!

http://youtu.be/4wcdY2v5Kio


----------



## Kacie

Feel the Nails- Ray Boltz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CimKKnKUYrU

Empty Me- William Murphy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KLrth_2Gdg


----------



## Miss Kane

Spirit Fall Down - Luther Barnes


----------



## Kacie

Grace and Hold On - Jessica Reedy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPCnmABa4WA


----------



## Loving

Oceans - Hillsong United

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ga3DmPRPAQQ

Spirit lead me where my trust is without borders
 Let me walk upon the waters
 Wherever You would call me
 Take me deeper than my feet could ever wander
 And my faith will be made stronger
 In the presence of my Savior


----------



## Laela

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YSO0k95PmZo



> _Because You're Beautiful and I'm hidden in You
> You call me beautiful;
> Though I'm dark you call me Lovely ....
> 
> Having done all to stand,
> I'll keep standing
> And having done all to stand,
> I'll keep right on standing.
> 
> Can I get a witness?
> Yes, I'll be a witness.
> I stand on the Rock, Christ Jesus..
> _


----------



## mz.rae

gn1g said:


> the Anthem by william Murphy whew if you want a visitation listen to it.



Thank you for posting this! I have been trying to find the long version to this song for awhile!


----------



## southerncharm

if it had not been for the lord- Rev Clay Evans


----------



## remnant

"GOD I look to you" Kalley Heiligenthal
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLVBSouFShs


----------



## remnant

"Give me JESUS" Matt Stinton of BM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cGcwAW4rH8Y


----------



## Laela

Lately...

Great and Mighty God:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zl62KqAruBo


----------



## Love2Live

Fill Me Up- Casey J


----------



## remnant

"ABBA" Alberto and Kimberly Rivera
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3w8BXJNrGTo


----------



## Laela

I shall never shall forget what He's done for me... BeBe Winans version

this ole school tune's been resonating, I love that it came out of nowhere.


----------



## Nice Lady

We Dance - Steffany Frizzell-Gretzinger - Bethel Music Worship

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lom5rrmxiqY


----------



## Loving

Oceans by Hillsong United

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy9nwe9_xzw


----------



## Laela

I'm loving the praise in this new one from SOP Vol 5, have you heard it yet?

Mananjalo (_Always standing_)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPt1Dwlw6_g






Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I'm so excited about my new music purchases
> 
> @Laela I emailed Spirittunez about purchasing the DVD but they haven't responded yet...I will keep you posted.


----------



## naturalfinally

Juanita Bynum

Like a Dew from her Morning Glory album. The whole album is a blessing to my soul.


----------



## Nice Lady

Right There In The Middle ~ Smokie Norful (God's a protector from all manners of LIFE happening)


----------



## Nice Lady

You Will Illuminate The Road by William Matthews


----------



## Laela

There is nothing more sad to see than mistaken identity. *Jesus endured it, so can we*. Pray for those who are allowing themselves to be used by the devil to accuse others falsely. 

_Then I heard a loud voice in heaven say: "Now have come the salvation and the power and the kingdom of our God, and the authority of his Messiah. For the accuser of our brothers and sisters, who accuses them before our God day and night, has been hurled down_.- Rev. 12:10


----------



## LiftedUp

Anita Wilson - All about you

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6SxrMZUdfY


----------



## lenu80

I will trust Fred Hammond


----------



## futureapl

King of Kings Cece Winans


----------



## Liberianmami26

Jesus the Same - Israel & New Breed


----------



## Kacie

Jessica Reedy - Grace: http://youtu.be/iliLWUGcJ2A

We've Come This Far by Faith


----------



## divya

for King & Country - Fix My Eyes

http://youtu.be/NM-Bf9gE0gw


----------



## bellatiamarie

Safe In His Arms - Avery Sunshine 

http://youtu.be/4dOrF_xq2Fg


----------



## crlsweetie912

It's Working, William McDowell


----------



## Miss Kane

Let There Be Worship - Isaiah D. Thomas


----------



## TwistedRoots

Different- Tasha Page-Lockhart


----------



## momi

Your Destiny - Kevin Lavar


----------



## crlsweetie912

Yesterday it was Jesus Will Work it Out!  And He Did!  :reddancer:


----------



## whosthatgurl

The Blood Still Works-


----------



## Miss Kane

Jesus My Rock - Bishop H.E. Dixon


----------



## Laela

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuEg0QO0Yu8


----------



## naturalfinally

"Yes" by Shekinah Glory!!  Even with all that has happened and what I know, I still say yes to the Lord.


----------



## Laela

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_tKchOPTVE
_from Joyous Celebration 19_

Nice one! "Kuregerera (I forgive you) in Advance"


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Laela

I love the moral of this song, forgiveness in advance just as the all knowing God forgives us a 'billion, trillion zillion times'  ...Amen!


----------



## blazingthru

lenu80 said:


> I will trust Fred Hammond



I was getting ready to post this song.  I sing this all day long. 

https://youtu.be/u_vcGhgBdBc


----------



## remnant

Bethel Music 
Hunter Thompson: Home
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErO_XGme46Y


----------



## Kacie

Jekalyn Carr

They Said, But God Said  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwZh_D5P_AQ
It's Gonna Happen   https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnqWzPcujl8


----------



## gn1g

God favored me!!!


----------



## Miss Kane

Completely Yes - Sandra Crouch


----------



## gn1g

Listening to Made me glad by Miriam Webster, the woman's voice is awesome. 
and the worship anthem bu William Murphy.  

I'm going in!!


----------



## gn1g

Overwhelmed


love this song.


----------



## blazingthru

I love acapella, and so I been searching for only that, its a new thing. But it sure has blessed my soul
Sisters, I surrender all  and ( i have the itunes, but can't find it at this moment on youtube
3b4jhoy I surrender all


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Kari Jobe's Forever: 
I really feel this song in my spirit 

The moon and stars they wept
The morning sun was dead
The Saviour of the world was fallen
His body on the cross
His blood poured out for us
The weight of every curse upon him

One final breath he gave
As heaven looked away
The son of God was laid in darkness
A battle in the grave
The war on death was waged
The power of hell forever broken

The ground began to shake
The stone was rolled away
His perfect love could not be overcome
Now death where is your sting?
Our resurrected King
Has rendered you defeated

Forever he is glorified
Forever he is lifted high
Forever he is risen
He is alive, He is alive!

The ground began to shake
The stone was rolled away
His perfect love could not be overcome
Now death where is your sting?
Our resurrected King
Has rendered you defeated

Forever he is glorified
Forever he is lifted high
Forever he is risen
He is alive, He is alive!

We sing hallelujah
We sing hallelujah
We sing hallelujah
The Lamb has overcome

Forever he is glorified
Forever he is lifted high
Forever he is risen
He is alive, He is alive!

You have overcome
You have overcome
You have overcome
You have overcome


----------



## Laela

Hi everyone!  I must say these two Anthony Evans songs puts one's soul in a good place. I've been enjoying them lately.. 

Your Great Name/Worthy is the Lamb
 
Take Over feat. Tamala Mann


----------



## Laela

_Jesus Saves
_


----------



## mysblossom

blazingthru said:


> I love acapella, and so I been searching for only that, its a new thing. But it sure has blessed my soul
> Sisters, I surrender all  and ( i have the itunes, but can't find it at this moment on youtube
> 3b4jhoy I surrender all



I grew up on acapella ONLY, can you imagine that?

Here is a favorite (and I'll try to remember to post more for you to enjoy):


----------



## mysblossom

blazingthru said:


> I love acapella, and so I been searching for only that, its a new thing. But it sure has blessed my soul
> Sisters, I surrender all  and ( i have the itunes, but can't find it at this moment on youtube
> 3b4jhoy I surrender all



@blazingthru , here is another favorite acapella one of mine:


----------



## mysblossom

blazingthru said:


> I love acapella, and so I been searching for only that, its a new thing. But it sure has blessed my soul
> Sisters, I surrender all  and ( i have the itunes, but can't find it at this moment on youtube
> 3b4jhoy I surrender all



@blazingthru, the lyrics on this one?!?? INCREDIBLE!!!

ETA: I believe this one is accompanied.


----------



## mysblossom

My favorite worship songs of all time:


----------



## Laela




----------



## Learn2Gro

Not sure if anyone have already posted this one with Leandria  Johnson. It was in my spirit tonight. A little blurry but still wonderful.


----------



## Laela

Little Rhema's version of O Holy Night...


----------



## Laela

These versions are heavenly too...
*
Kenyan Boys' Choir*
*
Vienna Boys' Choir*
*
CeCe Winans *


----------



## LadyAmani

No weapon -Fred Hammond


----------



## mz.rae

This song! Every since my SO played it, I've been listening to it.


----------



## mz.rae

Jesus at the Center of it All


----------



## Kacie

Pastor Samuel Blakes' entire album "I Survived".  It's a great anti-depressant for your soul....super encouraging.
https://www.amazon.com/I-Survived-S...mp3-albums-bar-strip-0&keywords=samuel+blakes


----------



## mz.rae




----------



## mysblossom

This song is gooooooorgeous!


----------



## maxineshaw

I Love the Lord by Whitney Houston.  The whole soundtrack really...


----------



## Laela

Today..it's "Let It Be, Jesus"


----------



## aribell




----------



## Laela

This is the other song from Sunday's worship service... that resonated in my spirit yesterday --- still singing it today!  *No Longer Slaves*


----------



## Laela

This song brings such Joy... 

*Wasara Wasara*

God is not dead...He's very much Alive


----------



## sweet_silvia88

Right now its "I am not forgotten"!!!

Sometimes in life we feel we are forgotten or when will our time come but we always have to look upon the Lord and remember that He is faithful and in due time He will surely see us through!


----------



## Laela

Today... amein~


----------



## Laela

Enjoying this "oldie but goodie" that was posted earlier... May it permeate this atmosphere:


----------



## joyous

There is Healing in this House is constantly on my mind these days.


----------



## Nice Lady

**

*Christ is Risen / The Enemy's Been Defeated (Matt Maher / Hillsong) Cover by Sarah Reeves*


----------



## gn1g

listen to William Murphy's worship mix - lovin it, it's 2-3 hours long.


----------



## Laela

Today.. in a Spirit of Praise.. this guy always makes me


----------



## Kacie

It's hand pumping and tears with Livre's Jericho.


----------



## mz.rae

Have been in a Chris Tomlin mood


----------



## bellatiamarie

"God Has Not Forgot" by Tonex... "Just keep on believing... God has not forgot.  If He said that He would do it it will come to pass"


----------



## Laela

Enjoying enjoying this powerful worship song today


----------



## Nina_S

mz.rae said:


> Have been in a Chris Tomlin mood



I play Good Good Father every morning! 

I am really feeling No Longer Slaves (Bethel Music)


----------



## Learn2Gro




----------



## Aggie

Holy Holy Holy by Paul Wilbur is consuming me at the moment. I love that song...a lot!
And here it is:


----------



## BrownSkin2

I give Myself Away, by William McDowell


----------



## Laela

Looking up keeps things in perspective..


----------



## Aggie

We need the Holy Visitation of our Heavenly Father NOW more than ever before.


----------



## Learn2Gro




----------



## Laela

This song has been resonating in my spirit since Sunday morning


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Britt Nicole Through your eyes


----------



## Belle Du Jour

Wow. I love King of my Heart but the spontaneous worship at 10 minutes into this song...wow.

It's not in Your nature to fall apart or fail.
It's not in Your nature to let us down, no You never will
It's not in Your nature to fail us or fall apart, end up in pieces
No, You'll never let us down
He's been God a long time
He knows what He's doing
When you can't see it, when you can't feel it
He knows, He knows
He doesn't  fall off of His throne! X3
And He never will.
He never falls off of His throne! X3
And He never will. 
You never fall off of Your throne! x3
No You never will.


----------



## Laela

Love this song (repost)...among the most angelic singing on earth, IMHO


----------



## Laela

Praising Father God today because of who He is... He's all things to all people, and for me He's everything that is good


_*Col 1:15-16    *The Son is the image of the invisible God, the firstborn over all creation. For in Him all things were created, things in heaven and on earth, visible and invisible, whether thrones or dominions or rulers or authorities. All things were created through Him and for Him. _


----------



## BrownSkinPoppin

Travis Greene - Made A Way
Tasha Cobbs- Without You ( always on my spirit)


----------



## Laela

Single, married, engaged, divorced, ... 

This beautiful song is on heavy rotation at my local station. If you've not heard it yet, it's so uplifting and speaks to all areas of life. I love this 
song,!


----------



## siberiankiss

Skip to 3:47 for song
Favourite moment is woman at 7:40 and right at the end for Holy Ghost takeover!

Tina can blow and looks like my mum


----------



## Laela

ZimPraise in Shona for me today.... _Hosanna_! If you have any aches pains, I encourage you to dance.... there is healing in praise and miracles still happen today.

*Sharon (starting @ 5:57) is just amazing with her God-given singing*


----------



## ommns

Curse Breaker Prayer - Jekelyn Carr


----------



## *Champion 8675*




----------



## bellatiamarie

"Your Love" and "Your Love Is" by Fred Hammond


----------



## gn1g

This song was downloaded in my spirit while I was asleep about 3 weeks ago.  I was listening to it back to back for days,  then  I stopped.  This morning I heard a bit of it upon waking up.  I thank God for every person that has ever prayed a scriptually correct prayer for me:

HEAVY IN MY SPIRIT, maybe I'm going to get re-married ::shruggs::


----------



## gn1g

ommns said:


> Curse Breaker Prayer - Jekelyn Carr




All out warfare!

*WOW!!!! POW!!!!*


----------



## gn1g

Laela said:


> Praising Father God today because of who He is... He's all things to all people, and for me He's everything that is good
> 
> 
> _*Col 1:15-16    *The Son is the image of the invisible God, the firstborn over all creation. For in Him all things were created, things in heaven and on earth, visible and invisible, whether thrones or dominions or rulers or authorities. All things were created through Him and for Him. _



Love me some Vicki Yohe! All of her songs. My fav from her is *Mercy seat.*


----------



## Laela

Listening to Vashawn
God, my God


----------



## ommns

Still Believe - Kim Walker
My Help - Nicol Sponberg


----------



## VictoriousBrownFlower

Newspring worship- able


This one really touched my spirit. It's not only a beautiful song but a message that needs to be heard and remembered always.


----------



## newgrowth15

Sometimes It Takes A Mountain - Gaither Vocal Band


----------



## gn1g

Nicole Binion beautiful worship music.


----------



## shasha8685

Never Have To Be Alone---CeCe Winans

"That's when I close my eyes
Take some time to realize
That He was always there
The truth is He never left
That is what the spirit says
And I believe it so
I never have to be alone"


----------



## kanozas

Oceans (Where Feet May Fail)
Hillsong United
You call me out upon the waters
The great unknown where feet may fail
And there I find You in the mystery
In oceans deep
My faith will stand
And I will call upon Your name
And keep my eyes above the waves
When oceans rise, my soul will rest in Your embrace
For I am Yours and You are mine
Your grace abounds in deepest waters
Your sovereign hand
Will be my guide
Where feet may fail and fear surrounds me
You've never failed and You won't start now
So I will call upon Your name
And keep my eyes above the waves
When oceans rise, my soul will rest in Your embrace
For I am Yours and You are mine
Spirit lead me where my trust is without borders
Let me walk upon the waters
Wherever You would call me
Take me deeper than my feet could ever wander
And my…


----------



## gn1g

Love me some William Murphy, sooooo annointed.  Especially when he is live.

Everlasting


----------



## Laela

_*It is well...*_


----------



## gn1g

Been listening to music that sing in the holy spirit.  Audra Lynn is one of my favs.


----------



## Laela

^^At the church we used to attend, there was a prayer warrior who led pray and sang  beautifully in the Spirit.. It's an awesome experience.


----------



## Laela

This song is dedicated to those who are hurting, in any way:


----------



## Laela

Having a Philippians 4:4 moment... Who remembers this song?


----------



## Choclatcotton

I never lost my praisI LOST SOME GOOD FRIENDS ALONG LIFE'S WAY SOME LOVE ONES DEPARTED IN HEAVEN TO STAY BUT THANK GOD I DIDN'T LOSE EVERTHING. I'VE LOST FAITH IN PEOPLE WHO SAID THEY CARE, THE TIME OF MY CRISIS THEY WERE NEVER THERE BUT IN MY DISAPPOINTMENT IN MY SEASON OF PAIN ONE THING NEVER WAVERED ONE THING NEVER CHANGED I NEVER LOST MY HOPE, I NEVER LOST MY JOY, I NEVER LOST MY FAITH, BUT MIOST OF ALL I NEVER LOST MY PRAISE. CHOIR: MY PRAISE, STILL HERE, MY PRAISE STILL----HERE I'VE LET SOME BLESSINGS SLIP AWAY, AND I LOST MY FOCUS AND WENT ASTRAY, BUT THANK GOD I DIDN'T LOSE EVERTHING. I'VE LOST POSSESSIONS THAT WAS SO DEAR AND I LOST SOME BATTLES BY WALKING IN FEAR BUT IN THE MIST OF MY STRUGGLE, IN MY SEASON OF PAIN ONE THING NEVER WAVERED, ONE THING NEVER CHANGED--- CHOIR: I NEVER LOST MY HOPE, I NEVER LOST MY JOY, I NEVER LOST MY FAITH, MOST OF ALL I NEVER LOST MY PRAISE. PRAISE, PRAISE, PRAISE, PRAISE, MOST OF ALL I NEVER LOST MY PRAISE. MY PRAISE, STILL HERE, MY PRAISE STILL---HERE(6X) SPECIAL CHORUS: HAL-LE-LU-JAH(2X) MY PRAISE STILL HERE(2X'S THEN END)




. I just lost 2 pillars in my life with in 2 weeks of each other l12-9-2017 and 12-28-2017.  Lost a good friend to cancer last year 2016, and lost my spouse and ome 2012.


----------



## Laela

^^ @Choclatcotton, am I reading correctly that you who experienced all those deaths, back to back ?? If so, I'm really sorry to hear that.. I know that, through His Spirit, God can give our innermost being the power and strength we need during difficult times as those.


----------



## gn1g

A song about Jesus by Crystal Akin


----------



## Choclatcotton

Laela said:


> ^^ @Choclatcotton, am I reading correctly that you who experienced all those deaths, back to back ?? If so, I'm really sorry to hear that.. I know that, through His Spirit, God can give our innermost being the power and strength we need during difficult times as those.


Yes, thanks back to back Laela, it has been devastation but I know they are in heaven rejoicing!


----------



## Sharpened




----------



## Laela

This song really speaks to a heart... been on my mind a while now...


----------



## gn1g

Been singing Blessed by Fred Hammon all weekend


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Build My Life as sung by Brittany Mondesir


Lyrics:

Worthy of every song we could ever sing.
Worthy of all the praise we could ever bring.
Worthy of every breath we could ever breathe

We live for you

Jesus the name above every other name.
Jesus the only one who could save.
Worthy of every breath we could ever breathe.
We live for you.
Oh we live for you.

Holy there is no one like you
There is non beside you
Open up my eyes in wonder
And show me who you are and fill me with your heart and lead me
In love to those around me.

Worthy of every song we could ever sing.
Worthy of all the praise we could ever bring.
Worthy of every breath we could ever breathe.
We live for you.

Jesus the name above every other name.
Jesus the only one who could save.
Worthy of every breath we could ever breathe.
We live for you.
Oh we live for you.

Holy there is no one like you
There is non beside you
Open up my eyes in wonder
And show me who you are and fill me with your heart and lead me
In love to those around me.

Holy there is no one like you
There is non beside you
Open up my eyes in wonder
And show me who you are and fill me with your heart and lead me
In love to those around me.

And I will build my life upon your love it is a firm foundation.
And I will put my trust in you alone
Oh Lord and I will not be shaken
And I will build my life upon your love it is a firm foundation.
And I will put my trust in you alone
Oh Lord and I will not be shaken

Holy there is no one like you
There is non beside you
Open up my eyes in wonder
And show me who you are and fill me with your heart and lead me
In love to those around me.

Holy there is no one like you
There is non beside you
Open up my eyes in wonder
And show me who you are and fill me with your heart and lead me
In love to those around me.

And I will build my life upon your love it is a firm foundation.
And I will put my trust in you alone
Oh Lord and I will not be shaken
And I will build my life upon your love it is a firm foundation.
And I will put my trust in you alone
Oh Lord and I will not be shaken
I will build my life upon your love it is a firm foundation.
I will put my trust in you alone
Oh Lord and I will not be shaken


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

^^^

Please excuse the typos/errors above: I copied and pasted.


----------



## Aggie

Not a song - but an On Time WORD from the Lord:


----------



## Laela

Spirit-lifter:

Help me, Lord.. I'm feeling low


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

My Everything
Jesus Culture

Amazing worship song!


----------



## Laela

American Gospel goes classical SA... 
Keep it going, Bro Donnie...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

I Want to Know You
Jesus Culture

. . . Draw me to You and set my heart on fire
I want to know You, You're my one desire . . .

. . . I give You my worship
All of my passion
I give You my whole heart
All my devotion . . .

. . . Here I will bow down
And say that I need You
Here I will worship
And say that I love You . . .


----------



## Laela

Replay....


----------



## YvetteWithJoy

Jesus We Love You

(The chorus is simply gorgeous.)


----------



## Laela

Yesterday in a store I was startled to hear a male customer tell an associate "This world is so crazy, I'm  about to explode" . This song came to my mind, since...


----------



## Prudent1

The Anthem- Planet Shakers-

and Hallelujah, Salvation, and Glory (for what ever reason  )


----------



## Prudent1

Oh and Even Me... these old hymns keep popping up too


----------



## Maracujá




----------



## Laela

_Selefera le gauta ga kena tsona _[Silver and gold I don't have]
_Empa ke go neela _[But I give u]
_seka pelong yaka _[what's in my heart
_Modimo ke o_ [I give you God]...

_Ee, ke a dumela_ [Yes, I believe]


----------



## Laela

*Powerful song...*


----------



## Sharpened




----------



## Loving

A miracle can happen now
Cause the Spirit of the Lord is here


----------



## Laela

Still in the Spirit of Praise, always....


----------



## LivingInPeace

Sharpened said:


>


I’ve been listening to this constantly! I almost used up all my data messing with this song every morning on the way to work.


----------



## Laela

Puts a big smile on my face, every time I hear it:


----------



## Sharpened

I tear up every time I hear this song or watch that scene:


----------



## Laela

This is such an anointed song... dedicating it to all young black males today:


----------



## Laela

You've Made a Way...


----------



## Laela

*Through it all... *


----------



## Laela

Just heard this on the radio during lunch... I miss that voice!


----------



## momi

Martha Munizzi - Mighty God!


----------



## gn1g

I'm blessed by charlie wilson


----------



## ommns

I can only imagine -MercyMe


----------



## Laela

This song hit my spirit... Praising God today because He is worthy to be praised!


----------



## Laela

Here's a spirit-lifter, Island Style... enjoy!


----------



## mz.rae

Casey J I’m Yours, I’ve had this song on repeat and in my head all week!


----------



## Laela

Loving this new version of old-fashioned MESSIAH of late...

)Same honor...)


----------



## Laela




----------



## Laela

Tasha Cobbs Leonard "I'm getting ready"  (1 Corin 2:9-10)


----------



## gn1g

been trying to stay in praise and worship mode as my fam is going thru some serious serious stuff

Bow down and worship by Paul S. Morton
and the Anthem


----------



## Laela

I agree- we must stay in praise & worship mode, no matter what! I've been dealing with family issues in my family of late as well.

_The Earth is God's and all that dwell in it. We can't forget that.
Our Father will see you and your family through!! _




gn1g said:


> been trying to stay in praise and worship mode as my fam is going thru some serious serious stuff
> 
> Bow down and worship by Paul S. Morton
> and the Anthem


----------



## mensa

Always Remember Jesus
by Andre Crouch on YouTube.


----------



## Lita

I’m going old school-
Pass Me Not Ole Gentle Savior


----------



## Lita

Reverned.James Cleveland 
Song-Lord do it


----------



## Laela

Awesome healing song... sing-a-long ya'll...  _Narekele mo_


----------



## Lita

How excellent is thy Name..


----------



## Lita

I see the hand writing on the wall..
Song by-Dottie Peoples


----------



## gn1g

My GOD by Nashville Life Music

Very upbeat and I love it!


----------



## lili4ever

This song is very comforting and reassuring.


----------



## gn1g

I love love love that song. . . you know my name. 


Yes Lord!  And It feels good down in my soul!

I remember Denise Williams singing a beautiful version of this song back in the 90's


----------



## Lita

“The Sounds Of Blackness”-Hold on a change is coming..

*****This is my pick me up song


----------



## gn1g

^ an oldie but goodie!


----------



## Aggie

Love  love this song so much and it is constantly playing in my spirit:


----------



## Aggie

This is an awesome song. It makes my spirit want to rip itself from my flesh to worship our Lord Jesus...every time


----------



## Aggie

This one has the same effect on my spirit as the one above:


----------



## shasha8685

Not the Time, Not the Place- Marvin Sapp


----------



## Aggie

Lord Jesus, I can do nothing without You so You are my focus today:


----------



## Aggie

Tonight I am listening to this one as my worship of HIM continues:


----------



## Aggie

The song in my spirit all day today:


My heart rejoiced so much today, just listening to this song.


----------



## Aggie

This is my song today:


and this one too:


----------



## Aggie

Oh to commune with You Lord Jesus, You are closer, closer than my skin. It is so sweet, I feel You, the very air I'm breathing in - it's all You:


----------



## Aggie

*Double post below*


----------



## Aggie

*Today this is my song:*


Your love is devoted like a ring of solid gold
Like a vow that is tested like a covenant of old
Your love is enduring through the winter rain
And beyond the horizon with mercy for today
Faithful you have been and faithful you will be
You pledge yourself to me and it’s why I sing
Your praise will ever be on my lips, ever be on my lips
Your praise will ever be on my lips, ever be on my lips

You father the orphan Your kindness makes us whole
You shoulder our weakness
And your strength becomes our own
You’re making me like you
Clothing me in white
Bringing beauty from ashes
For you will have your bride
Free of all her guilt and rid of all her shame
And known by her true name and it’s why I sing
Your praise will ever be on my lips, ever be on my lips
Your praise will ever be on my lips, ever be on my lips

You will be praised you will be praised 
With angels and saints we sing worthy are you, Lord 
You will be praised you will be praised 
With angels and saints we sing worthy are you, Lord


----------



## Aggie

Today:


*Lyrics: *

I'm caught up in Your presence I just want to sit here at Your feet I'm caught up in this holy moment I never want to leave

 Oh, I'm not here for blessings Jesus, You don't owe me anything More than anything that You can do I just want You I'm sorry when I've just gone through the motions

I'm sorry when I just sang another song Take me back to where we started I open up my heart to You I'm sorry when I've come with my agenda I'm sorry when I forgot that You're enough Take me back to where we started I open up my heart to You I'm caught up in Your presence I just want to sit here at Your feet

I'm caught up in this holy moment I never want to leave Oh, I'm not here for blessings Jesus, You don't owe me anything And more than anything that You can do I just want You

 Nothing else, nothing else Nothing else will do I just want You

 I'm coming back to where we started I'm coming back to where we started When I first felt Your love You're all that matters, Jesus You're all that matters I'm coming back to what really matters Just Your heart I just want to bless Your heart, Jesus Writers: Cody Carnes / Hank Bentley / Jessie Early


----------



## Aggie

My song today:


*Lyrics *
I am the Lord your God,
I go before you now.
I stand beside you
I'm all around you
And though you feel I'm far away
I'm closer than your breath
I am with you
More than you know

I am the Lord your peace
No evil will conquer you
Steady now your heart and mind
Come into my rest And oh, let your faith arise
 And lift up your weary head
I am with you
Wherever you go

Come to me, I'm all you need
Come to me, I'm everything
Come to me, I'm all you need
Come to me, I'm your everything

I am your anchor, in the wind and the waves
And I am your steadfast, so don't be afraid
Though your heart and flesh may fail you
 I'm your faithful strength
And I am with you
Wherever you go

Come to me, I'm all you need
Come to me, I'm everything
Come to me, I'm all you need
Come to me, I'm your everything

Don't look to the right or to the left, keep your eyes on me
You will not be shaken, you will not be moved
Ohhhh

I am the hand to hold, I am the truth, I am the way
Hey
Just come to me, come to me
Cause I'm all that you need


----------



## Aggie

Again tonight here is the worship song in my spirit:


----------



## Aggie

Can't sleep so I'ma worship until sleep comes a knockin'


----------



## Aggie

Last one for tonight - finally getting a little sleepy:


----------



## Aggie

This is the song ringing through my spirit today:


----------



## gn1g

WAYMAKER!!


----------



## Aggie

I love love love this song so much and it deeply speaks to the contrite, broken heart - the heart that God wants and will not turn away:


*Shekinah Glory Ministry Lyrics*

*"Broken"*

*I remember when I told God Yes
I was eager to do what He told me to in obedience*
Looking out in the crowd I see eyes closed, tears falling
Hands lifted, people praising and worshiping too
They didn't see me
They only saw You
It felt good but something was missing
See I’m empty inside and I’m wondering why
Will I ever feel
What they felt From me
*I didn't know the price of yes.
Would cost me so much...*

*[Choir:]*
I've been broken and bruised
Wondering will God still use
Crying out to you
Got nothing left to lose
Father hear my plea
Need You to rescue me
Cause I’m broken
*[Repeat]*

I've got something to say not sure where I start
I’m afraid to begin, it’s all falling apart
See I thought because I was working For You,
everything wrong You would undo, but it wasn't quite true
*It’s hard to admit that I can’t feel you like I use to*
Cause I’m in ministry and I’m messed up
I’m confused with no one to talk to
I need a breakthrough, I need a breakthrough
cause this the thing You've anointed me to do..

*[Choir:]*
I've been broken and bruised
Wondering will God still use
Crying out to you
Got nothing left to lose
Father hear my plea
Need You to rescue me
Cause I’m broken

*[Bridge/Lead:]*
I'm Broken,
Need You to Rescue Me...
I'm Broken,
Father Speak A Word To Me...

*[Choir:]*
I'm Broken,
Need You To Rescue Me...
I'm Broken...
Father Speak A Word To Me...
_[_*Repeat]*

*[Vamp/Unison:]
Got You just like I want You,
Got You just where I need You,
Welcome back to the way
It used to be, when it was just
You & Me.

[Vamp 1/Lead:]*
*Cause there’s a lot left in you*
*To do for me; now that you’re broken*

*He says there is a lot left in you to do for me*
*Now that you’re broken*

*Oh I hear You how can You use me*
*When you know this and that about me*

*But there’s a lot left in you to do for me*
*Now that you’re broken*


----------



## Choclatcotton

no matter what by Johnathan Reynolds


----------



## Aggie

This song is ringing in my spirit right now. Lord take me back to my first love - that is YOU


----------



## LovinLea

Aggie said:


> I love love love this song so much and it deeply speaks to the contrite, broken heart - the heart that God wants and will not turn away:
> 
> 
> *Shekinah Glory Ministry Lyrics
> 
> "Broken"
> 
> I remember when I told God Yes
> I was eager to do what He told me to in obedience*
> Looking out in the crowd I see eyes closed, tears falling
> Hands lifted, people praising and worshiping too
> They didn't see me
> They only saw You
> It felt good but something was missing
> See I’m empty inside and I’m wondering why
> Will I ever feel
> What they felt From me
> *I didn't know the price of yes.
> Would cost me so much...
> 
> [Choir:]*
> I've been broken and bruised
> Wondering will God still use
> Crying out to you
> Got nothing left to lose
> Father hear my plea
> Need You to rescue me
> Cause I’m broken
> *[Repeat]*
> 
> I've got something to say not sure where I start
> I’m afraid to begin, it’s all falling apart
> See I thought because I was working For You,
> everything wrong You would undo, but it wasn't quite true
> *It’s hard to admit that I can’t feel you like I use to*
> Cause I’m in ministry and I’m messed up
> I’m confused with no one to talk to
> I need a breakthrough, I need a breakthrough
> cause this the thing You've anointed me to do..
> 
> *[Choir:]*
> I've been broken and bruised
> Wondering will God still use
> Crying out to you
> Got nothing left to lose
> Father hear my plea
> Need You to rescue me
> Cause I’m broken
> 
> *[Bridge/Lead:]*
> I'm Broken,
> Need You to Rescue Me...
> I'm Broken,
> Father Speak A Word To Me...
> 
> *[Choir:]*
> I'm Broken,
> Need You To Rescue Me...
> I'm Broken...
> Father Speak A Word To Me...
> _[_*Repeat]
> 
> [Vamp/Unison:]
> Got You just like I want You,
> Got You just where I need You,
> Welcome back to the way
> It used to be, when it was just
> You & Me.
> 
> [Vamp 1/Lead:]*
> *Cause there’s a lot left in you
> To do for me; now that you’re broken
> 
> He says there is a lot left in you to do for me
> Now that you’re broken
> 
> Oh I hear You how can You use me
> When you know this and that about me
> 
> But there’s a lot left in you to do for me
> Now that you’re broken*




This song gave me such fresh anointing. Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Aggie

LovinLea said:


> This song gave me such fresh anointing. Thank you for sharing this.


You're quite welcome love. It deeply ministered to me as ell and I just had to share.


----------



## Melaninme




----------



## Sharpened




----------



## blessedandfavoured

You're never gonna let, never gonna let me down...


----------



## Sharpened




----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67

Marvelous - Walter Hawkins


----------



## mensa

There Will Be Glory After This.


----------

